# Thanksgiving week at Wyndham Bonnet Creek:  2BR deluxe Nov. 21-28



## Normita (Oct 7, 2020)

2 BR deluxe unit has 2 full baths, full kitchen, washer and dryer in suite and balcony or deck.  Cost for the week is $625.


----------



## NTHC (Oct 8, 2020)

Still available?


----------



## Normita (Oct 8, 2020)

Yes


----------



## NTHC (Oct 9, 2020)

Please call me to rent this!
540-560-2987


----------



## Normita (Oct 12, 2020)

Still available.


----------



## Normita (Oct 23, 2020)

Still available


----------



## Bobdb99 (Oct 27, 2020)

Normita said:


> Still available


We are interested in this offer.
How can I contact you?


----------



## Normita (Oct 28, 2020)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Normita (Oct 30, 2020)

Two units still available.


----------



## Shanvdk (Nov 1, 2020)

Normita said:


> 2 BR deluxe unit has 2 full baths, full kitchen, washer and dryer in suite and balcony or deck.  Cost for the week is $625.



Hi, I’m interested and sent a text this morning. Do you have any 3 bedroom or presidential that week by chance?


----------



## Normita (Nov 1, 2020)

One unit still available for these dates.


----------



## Shanvdk (Nov 2, 2020)

Normita said:


> 2 BR deluxe unit has 2 full baths, full kitchen, washer and dryer in suite and balcony or deck.  Cost for the week is $625.



We would like to book this 2 bedroom please.


----------



## Normita (Nov 3, 2020)

No longer available.


----------

